# ghrp-6--cjc1296--igf1 DES different pinning protocols



## jorjorbinx (Mar 6, 2014)

interested to see what other protocols are used with these same peptides i have played around with the pin timing but want to see what other users experiences are thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)

For my research subjects the standard 3 pins a day on GHRP/GHRH. DES is 20 micro injections, bilaterally (10 each side) into muscles worked.


----------



## StanG (Mar 6, 2014)

If your using cjc1295 Id do 1 daily pin of that (given the DAC and longer active life) and 3 pins of the ghrp. If your using 1293 (given the DAC and longer active life but not as long as 1295) id do 2 pins daily of that and 3 of the ghrp. If your using sermorelin id do 3 pins of it and ghrp .


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 6, 2014)

im using cjc1295 no dac sorry i didn't make it clear first . both of these cycles are similar to my research subjects which is ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no dac when i wake up, immediately post work out, and right before bed and igf1 des is 50mcg split bilaterally 30 min after ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no dac post work out pinn. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 6, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> im using cjc1295 no dac sorry i didn't make it clear first . both of these cycles are similar to my research subjects which is ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no dac when i wake up, immediately post work out, and right before bed and igf1 des is 50mcg split bilaterally 30 min after ghrp-6 and cjc1295 no dac post work out pinn.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



It doesn't sound like you need to do anything different at all.
Maybe up the DES at some point.
I'd be interested to know what results your research yields.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Mar 6, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> It doesn't sound like you need to do anything different at all.
> Maybe up the DES at some point.
> I'd be interested to know what results your research yields.
> 
> Keep us posted.



its only been 2 weeks so far so its way to early to tell but im really interested to see if site injection makes a difference or not with igf-1 des. the subject also did an experiment and pinned pre workout and got an amazing pump. subject will be adding in gh soon so there may  be a noticeable difference somewhat close in the future. i will keep you guys updated and try to be as accurate as i can with my research results. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## StanG (Mar 7, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> its only been 2 weeks so far so its way to early to tell but im really interested to see if site injection makes a difference or not with igf-1 des. the subject also did an experiment and pinned pre workout and got an amazing pump. subject will be adding in gh soon so there may  be a noticeable difference somewhat close in the future. i will keep you guys updated and try to be as accurate as i can with my research results.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Looking forward to the updates...


----------

